# Growing America



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Growing Tennessee, this is a new video series of farmers in the U.S. This first one is on farmer/grower Ray Morris, who is from my sister state of Georgia.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/video/2015/06/i-was-20-years-old-and-determined-be-farmer/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=2425e282ec-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-2425e282ec-296641129


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Vol! I've wanted to be a farmer since i was old enough to remember and I've had to work hard to achieve it but i feel so blessed to be able to do it.


----------

